# Non-Festool Systainers



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

Am I the only one who thought that Festool invented Systainers?

Well, apparently not! Here's a whole website that sells them…. apparently no cheaper though..

http://www.mysystainer.com

Actually, at this site they are cheaper:
http://www.systainerworld.com/Tanos_Empty_Systainers_s/3.htm


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Both brands are owned by Tooltechnic:

http://www.tooltechnicsystems.de/artikel/artikel_weiterleiten.cfm?id=306


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

Bosch has their L-Boxx "systainer" aswell, made by sortimo http://www.sortimo.com/index.php?id=1&L=1


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

My pockets aren't deep enough for any of these and most of my tools came with their own custom made boxes already .
I can't justify spending hundreds of dollars to take my tool out of one plastic box just to put it into another plastic box.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like the prices are very similar. The only "discount" I've found so far is through Beaver Tools site at http://www.festools-online.com/index.php/. You earn points for every purchase made which can bu used to generate discounts on future purchases.


----------



## TheWoodNerd (Aug 30, 2009)

most of my tools came with their own custom made boxes already

Unlike typical tool cases, Systainers lock together for easy transportation. The new T-Loc version even lets you open a Systainer in the middle of stack without unlocking them.

Keep in mind that many Festool features are aimed at the worker who has to travel to jobsites. Those features have a lot less or no value to someone (like me) who works almost exclusively in a workshop.

That doesn't mean I don't think they're damn fine tools


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I read something about the patent on the original Systainer design
expiring, so Festool introduced the new style pre-emptively.


----------



## TheWoodNerd (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't know if that's true, but the new T-Loc design is a definite improvement. Not just a refinement, but a totally different method which is, unfortunately, only partially backward-compatible.


----------

